# Club Intrawest & II



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2012)

Club Intrawest (CI) mostly does all it's trading with RCI via their own corporate exchange company (extraordinary escapes-EE) They do allow some older members who had II accounts from a long time ago to continue to use the II accounts but historically there has been only a few random CI deposits into II.

This past week I've seen a flood of CI deposits in II. Mostly this summer in Whistler. 

Any one know what is up?


----------



## LAX Mom (May 15, 2012)

I saw a bunch of Whistler deposits, including many 2 bedrooms. 

What surprised me was that one of my weeks (my best trader) could see all size units through early Dec, but another week saw only 1 & 2 bedrooms through the end of Sept, then just studios from Oct. to Dec. I would expect the lesser week to pull only studios for the summer, not the larger units.

It just seemed odd to be looking at availability of 1 & 2 bedrooms units during the prime summer months and then only studios in the off season. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 20, 2012)

LAX Mom said:


> It just seemed odd to be looking at availability of 1 & 2 bedrooms units during the prime summer months and then only studios in the off season. Does that make any sense?


It makes sense if that is all there is.  You can't see a unit size that doesn't exist.


----------



## tashamen (May 21, 2012)

I saw these too, and they look suspiciously like bulk deposits, though I didn't think that CI did that.

I'm actually thinking of renting a CI Palm Desert summer week through II rather than using points.  Yes, I know it will be hot, but we just got back from a week in Las Vegas and it was in the 100s most days and I loved it!


----------



## LAX Mom (May 21, 2012)

tashamen said:


> I saw these too, and they look suspiciously like bulk deposits, though I didn't think that CI did that.



II confirmation indicates a developer deposit.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 7, 2012)

*The plot thickens*

Today I got an e-mail from Club Intrawest "introducing Interval International" as part of the Extraordinary Escapes program.  So I'm guessing that as part of that, CI will now be making bulk deposits into II in the same way they used to do for RCI.  Interestingly, RCI no longer shows up as an option in EE.

Doesn't impact me since I don't participate in Extraordinary Escapes and have my individual II account through which I can deposit and trade CI weeks, unless II or CI will now change that ability.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 7, 2012)

I also got the e-mail. Not sure if we will still be able to book ourselves or will have to use the ExtraOrdinary Escapes portal. From what I read we will have to join Extraordinary Escapes but not interval International.

Time will tell


----------



## ci_fan (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes Club Intrawest have now II has exclusive exchange partner via Extraordinary Escape since this morning. No weeks deposit needed just need to visit the online reservation system from Club Intrawest website and automatically you are transferred to II website and you can use your Resort Points for reservation base on their TDI. It get an incredible value for your Points. 
Studio between 20 to 50 RP per week
1BR between 30 to 140 RP per week
2BR between 40 to 190 RP per week
Last minute travel ( 30 days or less) equal spend half of the normal cost of RP
Access to "short stay" 1 to 6 nights and no need to deposit a week into 2 reservation
Access to unlimited Gateway time..
It gave a real great value of the EE program now...
I used II before with the old method and really liked it but now I am really impressed by this program and will use it only via Extraordinary Escape. So much easier!


----------



## tashamen (Jun 8, 2012)

ci_fan said:


> It gave a real great value of the EE program now...
> I used II before with the old method and really liked it but now I am really impressed by this program and will use it only via Extraordinary Escape. So much easier!



Not a great value to me - I am not a member of the EE program and would have to pay a ridiculous $299 joining fee on top of its other annual fees.  So I'm hoping that I can still use II with my individual account, but wonder whether CI's bulk deposits will devalue individual deposits (assuming I can still use my individual II account).

In the end it doesn't matter too much to me, since I haven't deposited a CI week in a few years - I bought my Trapp Lodge week strictly to trade in II and so far it has gotten me an AC each year (which they stopped giving for CI deposits).

Edited to add:  I might have considered joining EE for access to RCI since I don't have that through any other method, but not for access to II.  Does anyone know if people can still trade into CI through RCI?  So far only the 3 CI resorts that have long been affiliated with II are listed in II, and not the other 5 CI resorts.


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 8, 2012)

Just took a quick glance at it last night, looks good to me as we are EE members.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 8, 2012)

I just deposited 2 weeks into II via my stand alone II account not hearing this news till today.  They still seem to have great trading power even though they were 2 weeks at whistler in Nov in a 1 bd. (cost <60 pts each)


----------



## Dori (Jun 13, 2012)

We are RCI members and the LM offerings to Intrawest in Collingwwod through II are killing me! I can't book any of them since I am not a member of II.   

Dori


----------



## MaryH (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you join up for II ?  Or if they are getaways, find someone (friends, etc) with II account that would help you to get the week for cost + guest certificate, etc.


----------



## Dori (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm hoping one of my Toronto TUG members has an II membership.

Dori


----------



## tashamen (Jun 15, 2012)

Dori said:


> We are RCI members and the LM offerings to Intrawest in Collingwwod through II are killing me! I can't book any of them since I am not a member of II.



I'm not sure what you're referring to.  There are no Getaways to the CI Blue Mountain in II right now.  There is some exchange availability from September through November, but no Getaways.


----------



## Dori (Jun 15, 2012)

There were several posted  on another TS board. 

Dori


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 17, 2012)

I have II and have seen so many Intrawest tempting weeks in Mt. Tremblant.  Didn't see anything in Collingwood.

CI Mt. Tremblant is beautiful.  The outdoor hot tub in winter is the best.


----------



## Dori (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm sure they must be gone by now, as this was on Wednesday, I believe. Maybe they have phantoms in II, as RCI does. 

Dori


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jun 22, 2012)

I am wondering...

Like Marriott and Starwood that have their own preference period, does CI have something similar in that we have access to other CI resorts before the general public?


----------



## TSPam (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,
Unlike Marriott weeks, CI does its own internal exchanges. So, we use our points to book any number of days at any of the CI resorts based on the 11 month window. 

I don't think that CI is depositing weeks to II farther out than 11 months.

I am not even sure that we are allowed to book CI resorts through II


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 23, 2012)

Dori said:


> I'm sure they must be gone by now, as this was on Wednesday, I believe. Maybe they have phantoms in II, as RCI does.
> 
> Dori




Still have lots in BC and some in PQ.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,
I am not able to see any getaways at CI on II. I wonder if they are keeping CI owners from seeing getaways. That would be too bad.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 25, 2012)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> I am not able to see any getaways at CI on II. I wonder if they are keeping CI owners from seeing getaways. That would be too bad.



I am seeing Getaways to CI resorts in II.  However, I am not seeing them for exchange with CI units, only with my Trapp Lodge week.  Maybe I can see the Getaways because of the Trapp Lodge week?


----------

